# NPT Yahoo Group



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I started a Yahoo Group for natural planted aquariums:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NaturalAquariums/

If any of you are interested, feel free to join. If you send me a PM and mention your username after you sign up, I can set you to "unmoderated" and you can post without any delays after that. It's a way to discourage SPAM by allowing the moderators to view the messages first. Most spammers won't bother if they see their posts will be monitored.

This is a new group. So new that there are almost no members, so please don't expect a lot until it grows just a bit.

Also, since there are few moderators, "approval" of membership might take a day, or longer if I'm away for a weekend, but that will change over time also.

You can set things up so you can receive your messages by email in individual or daily digest format. And I made it possible for you to hide your email address from the group. Using that option means that to post you have to log into the Yahoo site to type out your message instead of sending an email to the group. But it will keep your address from being seen by others who may send you SPAM, so I recommend that approach.

Post questions, comments, advice, etc.

It's just another place on the net to discuss this topic. My primary forums will be SWOAPE and the El Naturel on APC, though. I just set this up on Yahoo since I've had a homebrewing group (for making beer) on there for a while.

Don


----------

